# Layers Disappear when saving to LR?



## Roger3006 (Mar 21, 2014)

Hello Everyone

I use LR 5.3 and Photoshop CC.  

I make basic adjustments in LR.  Then edit on PS CC.  Save the file and it appears in LR.  Close the file in PS CC.  If I open the edited PSD file in PS CC from LR, all my layers are gone.  How do I keep the file from being flattened?

I am sure it is something simple and yall will say "Duh"; however, I feel the dumbest questions is the one that is not asked.

Thank all of you for your assistance.

Roger


----------



## Jim Wilde (Mar 21, 2014)

What option are you choosing when you try to open the PSD file back into PS? To preserve the layers that you created on your first pass through PS you need to choose "Edit a Copy" or "Edit Original"....if you choose "Edit a Copy with Lightroom Adjustments" then yes, the PSD will be flattened.


----------



## Roger3006 (Mar 21, 2014)

Thanks Jim.  I figured it was something simple and sure enough it was.

Have a great weekend,

Roger


----------



## camner (May 7, 2014)

Jim Wilde said:


> What option are you choosing when you try to open the PSD file back into PS? To preserve the layers that you created on your first pass through PS you need to choose "Edit a Copy" or "Edit Original"....if you choose "Edit a Copy with Lightroom Adjustments" then yes, the PSD will be flattened.



The implications of this (which I verified through experimentation) is that if one wishes to make additional adjustments in LR after processing in PS CC, it is apparently NOT possible to both (a) have these additional LR adjustments carry over to the second pass via PS CC, and at the same time (b) have the layers of the result of the first pass through PS CC preserved.  

I suppose if one thinks about this enough it may make sense.  Where would LR apply its second set of adjustments when dealing with a layered file?

I guess the moral of the story is that one had better plan well enough ahead so one doesn't need to make two roundtrips through LR to PS CC and back, unless one doesn't care about preserving layers!


----------



## Jim Wilde (May 7, 2014)

Yep....I try to finalise all my LR work before round-tripping to PS.


----------



## Telescopist (May 23, 2014)

camner said:


> The implications of this (which I verified through experimentation) is that if one wishes to make additional adjustments in LR after processing in PS CC, it is apparently NOT possible to both (a) have these additional LR adjustments carry over to the second pass via PS CC, and at the same time (b) have the layers of the result of the first pass through PS CC preserved.
> 
> I suppose if one thinks about this enough it may make sense.  Where would LR apply its second set of adjustments when dealing with a layered file?
> 
> I guess the moral of the story is that one had better plan well enough ahead so one doesn't need to make two roundtrips through LR to PS CC and back, unless one doesn't care about preserving layers!



I'd like to weigh in here since I just flattened two images that I had previously messed around with in PS - (I added text). I think it would be very helpful to the LR user if LR added a warning that an image will be flattened if one chooses  "Edit a Copy with Lightroom Adjustments".


----------

